# Hosting my own server?



## Clown (May 24, 2007)

Ok, I want to make a website, but without paying the monthly fee of a web host.

After registering my domain, building my website, and preparing my linux server...what do i do?

How do i put all of this stuff together (domain+website+server) to make an accessible website.

I know webhosts are cheap (and some are free) But i wanna do this for my own knowledge, since i am a computer enthusiast.

Also...when it comes to the server...does processor speed and ram really matter?

AND...how do i determine the "bandwidth" after everything is set up. ( like when webhosts tell you that you have a certain "limit" of bandwidth, or however many visitors can visit your site.)


Ty in advance...


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

What..exactly do you mean? Are you saying you want to build a server w/ linux and put your website on that and host it from your house (or wherever)?


----------



## Clown (May 24, 2007)

ya...pretty much. Its not gonna be anything hardcore...i just wanna see if i can do it with an old system. 

I already have a linux system, and a basic website. But my question is...how do i map the domain to the server... So that people can actually visit it from their browser?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.dyndns.com

make an account there get a free DYNAMIC DNS

youll be on a subdomain, like me for example i am http://dez666.ath.cx/

pretty crap site, i know..

but erm, youll be someting like http://clown.domaingoeshere.com/

subdomain just means you dont own the www.domainhere.com

you're the clown.domainhere.com


----------



## Clown (May 24, 2007)

I already know about free web hosting dude. The whole of this project is to see if i can actually ACCOMPLISH what im trying to do, not create a website with a webhost. (thats too easy...lol)

Thx a lot anyways.  
OH, and i like your empty site too. lol


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Well..then what are you asking for? if you posted here to ask someone if they knew you could complete this project, only you can find that out


----------



## Clown (May 24, 2007)

sry, i dont think your understanding my question. I'll try to clarify. 

I want to make a website, and host it with my own server. That way, i wont have to use a webhosting service (like godaddy.com) to host it for me. 

I already know how to register a domain, create a website, and put the website on the server. 

The only thing i dont know is how to map my domain to my server...so that when people visit my domain, they are directed to my server. 

Does this make sense? Sry if im irritating you. Lol


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

okay, i didnt know you had a domain. just go to your domain registrar and change the IP of the registrar to your WAN Ip from your ISP. just remember if you have a router, forward all port 80 requests to the host PC.


----------



## Clown (May 24, 2007)

Ahh, thx. I just realized that this might not work since i have a dynamic IP. But thx anyways...at least i understand now. Your awesome.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

you can get an updating program for dynamic ip's. :up:

http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php


----------



## Clown (May 24, 2007)

Whoa, sweet! Thx man, you were really helpful. 

You should write a book, lol. Well...thx again.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

i would, but my knowledge is too random. not to be a knowitall or anything, but i know a lot about computers, but not enough about any single thing. i know a bunch of random stuff xD


----------



## truespace4u (Aug 9, 2007)

yOU ARE REALLY AWASOME...

anD

I bought one static ip & i have broad band connection & it given that static ip in 

names server in my domin management ,,\
but it is not working .... is anything else i can do ?

in my local system it is working... i configured the static ip and i am able to browse by typing the ip in the url...


----------

